# Changed Internet now Dish OnDemand/Online Doesn't work



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

I changed my internet from AT&T DSL to the new AT&T U-Verse (although it is the lite version, not full U-Verse), and the only thing that changed is the Gateway, going from the old 2Wire gateway to the new Motorola NVG510. Since then ALL of my receivers, 1 622 and 2 612's will not connect to the Dish server. Driving me nuts trying to figure out if there is some setting with the gateway/router i need to change. All are hooked up to ethernet, I've tried rebooting, power cycling, unplugging the internet powering down receivers, restarting the internet, powering up the receivers after the internet is fully running then plugging in the receivers to the net, you know all the common sense stuff that usually works this stuff out. Everything was working perfectly on Monday, then Tuesday came and changed the gateway and now, nothing.

In the Network Setup on the Dish receivers, it says it is connected. But if I try to say browse TV shows, it shows an error box saying it could not connect to the server. So that's what is confusing me, if it is connected then why won't it work? I'm assuming something in the Gateway/Router, but I don't have any idea on what to change to make it work.

I'm hoping someone might have some idea. The first time I contacted Dish it was just the usual steps that I've already done, so before I spend a lot of time on the phone trying to get to someone in Tech Support that might be able to help me, I thought I would ask here.

Frustrating to say the least. Everything else works, I have a switch near the Home Theater setup, and all the other stuff connected to it works, Oppo blu-ray ect., I even tried hooking the 622 directly to the line back to the Gateway/Router, no go again..........any suggestions?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Maybe try removing the networking settings on a receiver and add it all back in again? It is likely your external IP address has changed. Perhaps Dish has the old address cached in a table some where.


----------



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

I've tried unplugging the eithernet, then resetting the Dish network connection, so it's all 0's, then rebooting Dish plugging in the ethernet and checking it, which says its connected.....but won't connect to Dish server. I'm wondering if my new External IP address is causing the issue, it now shows I'm in Kansas instead of Chicago (on Speedtest.net) but I can't figure out what to do to get them talking...Is it the Dish receiver or some setting in the Gateway that needs changed?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm thinking of the initial broadband setup where you give the receiver a name and it gives you a code to enter online to start up communication.


----------



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

klang said:


> I'm thinking of the initial broadband setup where you give the receiver a name and it gives you a code to enter online to start up communication.


Where exactly is that? I'm not using wireless, it is plugged in to ethernet, that is usually plug and play, I didn't do anything special when I first set it up with the old DSL.


----------



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

The weird thing is that I can see the receivers, timers, recordings at DishOnline on my computer......but if I try to watch on the actual Dish receiver it says it can't connect to the server. All 3 receivers do this, the 622 and 1 612 are connected thru the same switch in the home theater area, the other 612 is connected via Home Plug Power Line which uses a different port on the Gateway so it's not just one port and its weird that all of them are that way with the on demand stuff. But ALL diagnostics say the Dish receiver is connected and working, but will not connect to server to look for/watch/anything with the OnDemand stuff.


----------



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

Tried an experiment and tried to record a show via DishOnline, worked instantly, and it started recording. So it is talking to Dish, but the receivers won't do the On Demand shows you have to download/stream. Nothing seems to work to get that to function correctly.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

rayman1701 said:


> Where exactly is that?


I was thinking of re-doing the Web Activation under Broadband but looking at a 612 I don't see a way to forget the current settings. Your last posts indicates you are communicating OK anyway. Might have to reach out to tech support.


----------



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

That's what I figured, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Try enabling UPNP if that gateway has the option. If the receivers are displaying an IP, then I would try putting that into the DMZ list on your gateway.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this can be frustrating and I am happy to help you today, what is the three digit error number you're getting? When you press the buttons of; Menu>6>1>9>2, do you see the IP address? Please select Reset Connection. After all tests are done, please try to watch a free IPVOD. If the issue still persists please PM me with the phone number on the account for further assistance.
Thanks


----------



## esl1885 (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine does the same thing. Says it can't connect to the server. I changed absolutely nothing.
I can download a movie, then when I try to watch it, no connection. One day it worked fine, next day it didn't.
Resetting internet connections made no difference. I can go online and see the receiver with no problem'

I am counting the days until my contract is up so that I can dump Dish. I have had so much
trouble with them in the last 18 months, I could write a book about it. They have to be the most
inept bunch of clowns ever assembled in one company.

Sam


----------



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I don't know what the hell happened, but it started working again! I've not been feeling well so I hadn't got around to calling support, and just figured I'd check again to see if it was still doing the same thing, and voila it was working. Now I know it was still not right last week, and I did nothing, and everything I did try didn't work anyway, so I left the gateway with its default settings. I am wondering if for some reason the monthly "re-hit" for some reason helped? I had wondered about that before, but dismissed it as not making sense, so I don't know what actually let it start talking again, but all 3 of my receivers that were not showing the ability for the On Demand selections, work again. Maybe it was the Dish fairy, who knows.....thus for now my most frustrating Dish experience has concluded.......hopefully I won't be back with the same issues again anytime soon, which you worry about when you don't know what solved the problem. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

klang said:


> Maybe try removing the networking settings on a receiver and add it all back in again? It is likely your external IP address has changed.


The LAN settings are entire independent of the Internet IP address. The receiver will probably never know or care what its Internet IP address is.


> Perhaps Dish has the old address cached in a table some where.


This may have something to do with an "activation" procedure (as klang suggests) where DISH tries to establish who your ISP is.


----------



## rayman1701 (Jun 7, 2012)

The weird thing was that I could see and talk to all 3 receivers from my laptop on DishOnline, I could see what was on the DVR, Start Recording, Stop Recording....all of that worked perfectly. The only thing is they could not communicate to the On Demand server for some reason, no matter how many reboots (soft or power cycle) of the receivers, resetting of the network, ect. nothing worked. Then on Monday, it just was there and working again.

So I do think Dish may take some sort of fingerprint or something that gets updated reset with the monthly re-hit for programming. Now I'm not saying this makes sense or if it happens like that, I don't know and all I have to go on is what happened to me. It was not working after changing to U-Verse after working fine with regular AT&T DSL. That change involved the new internet gateway, and whatever they change in the line to the house. I was surprised that when I do a speed test now, it says I'm in Kansas instead of where I am in Illinois, so I don't know if that is what Dish servers saw when the receiver tried to download programming and that caused some sort of hiccup and then when the receivers called in to report status and such, that re-set something that cleared it up. I don't know, I was very sick and really didn't mess with playing around with settings or anything much for about a week or so. Then Monday, I just thought I'd see if changing to a new month would do anything.....of course I was expecting it to not work like every time I tried since the switch, then almost fell out of my chair when all the On Demand started working again. I could even see the rentals from the week or so before the change and they played fine, and I could look thru all the TV and movie choices, just like normal.

I don't know what actually happened to make it work, it could be the Dish fairy for all I know. Sure I'd like to have an understanding so if it happened again I'd know what to do, but since nothing I tried worked, I don't even know if that is possible. So I'm happy its working again, and hopefully it will stay that way.


----------

